# Room treatment advice



## exojam (Oct 28, 2006)

I would like to see if anyone may offer some advice on room treatment placement. I had just built a nice Sonotube sub but after trying to EQ it I have realized I need some treatment in the room first. The room is approximately 3300 cubic feet. The only thing I could possibly move it the couch forward some. I have pictures attached that show the room setup and a graph of the sub near port. What I had thought of is to place to tri traps in the back corners of the room and maybe 2'x 4'traps on top of those.? Any advice is greatly appreciated since I am really new to the acoustic treatment stuff.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Pull the couch forward definitely. Also, if you could move the left front speaker out of the corner even a little bit. 

I'd do TriTraps in the rear corners - but also consider laying a couple down horizontally on the floor behind the couch to help more with the close proximity of the seating to the wall. That will help smooth things out. If you can swing the budget, I'd do double tri traps in the corners.

Front corners would also benefit. Straddling up high in the left front, beside the center in the nook corner, and horizontally up high straddling the wall/ceiling intersection over the bookshelf.

Lastly, I suspect you're getting voicing issues with the center channel being up so close to the ceiling. Later on when you start to address reflections on the side wall, save budget for 1 panel up on the ceiling really close to the center channel to kill those early reflections and help minimize the boundary interference response.

Bryan


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Hi there James,

Your response doesn't really look all that bad. You have a big peak and a big dip, and the rest looks generally OK.

Did you take any sweep measurements at the listening position? It sounds like you did a measurement at the port, which is fine, but to know how the whole thing is working with the room, I generally measure at the listening position. 

It's hard to tell, but were your mains on during the sub sweep?

What's your crossover frequency?

Can you pull that left speaker closer to the listening position so that it's in line with the right main?


----------



## exojam (Oct 28, 2006)

Bryan,

Thank you very much for the reply. I can most definately move the couch and left speaker. I believe (when uncle sam forks over some of the cash he took with out asking) comes in, I would be able to pull off 2 tri's and 4 244's. I believe that would be a good start.


----------



## exojam (Oct 28, 2006)

Otto,

I have done some sweeps at the listening position but I must have deleted the graph. I am going to make some more today (with and with out mains) and I will post them. At the listening position I know I have a huge dip around 57HZ. I will also be doing this without the BFD on at this time. Cutoff is set to 80HZ.


----------



## exojam (Oct 28, 2006)

OK, here are some graphs I just took using REW. They are with mains-sub and sub by itself. I have not posted waterfalls before so I hope they are set up OK. Also, the mains have the mids-tweeters unplugged, only using the subs in the mains when I state "mains" below.

1st) both mains and sub
2nd) sub only
3rd) both mains and sub
4th) sub only


----------



## exojam (Oct 28, 2006)

Bryan,

I have attached the same room photos with (terribly drawn) pictures of the placement of the traps. Is this where you were referring to? Thanks.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Sit the tri's down on the floor. The others areOK. Waterfalls don't look bad but could be better down low which is not unusual

Bryan


----------

